# Bannded from SOF



## Mahon (Nov 21, 2006)

I just got banned from the SOF...:rollhappy: the wierd thing is; I haven't posted anything on a site for a long time, just been reading... no reason specified for the ban either...  

-Pat


----------



## Heather (Nov 21, 2006)

2 weeks isn't such a long time....

p.s. I know why.


----------



## Mahon (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather said:


> 2 weeks isn't such a long time....
> 
> p.s. I know why.



Not banned 2 weeks... says indefintely...

Also, what is the reason why? That is a very random thing to happen! I can't look at everyone's posts there anymore... 

-Pat


----------



## Heather (Nov 21, 2006)

Mahon said:


> Not banned 2 weeks... says indefintely...



No Pat, I meant, you posted two weeks ago, that is not such a long time. 
BTW, has Tadd received his plants yet? 



Mahon said:


> Also, what is the reason why? That is a very random thing to happen! I can't look at everyone's posts there anymore...
> 
> -Pat



Wouldn't you like to know....oke:


----------



## Mahon (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather said:


> No Pat, I meant, you posted two weeks ago, that is not such a long time.
> BTW, has Tadd received his plants yet?



I don't remember the last time I posted... maybe on Peter's nice _Paph. praestans_...



Heather said:


> Wouldn't you like to know....oke:


...I would love to know!  oke: 

-Pat


----------



## Heather (Nov 21, 2006)

Way to avoid my question, Patrick.


----------



## Mahon (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather said:


> Way to avoid my question, Patrick.


What question?

-Pat


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 21, 2006)

What'd you do now Pat? 
I realize they're a bit stricter over there...but I won't believe that they would ban someone for no reason and that you don't know what that reason is. Why make Heather tell us when you started the thread??

Jon


----------



## Heather (Nov 21, 2006)

Mahon said:


> What question?
> 
> -Pat



Oh, Patrick. You just aren't very good at playing innocent. Learn from your mistakes, dear.


----------



## Mahon (Nov 21, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> What'd you do now Pat?
> I realize they're a bit stricter over there...but I won't believe that they would ban someone for no reason and that you don't know what that reason is.



I actually have no idea why I got kicked off... my posts can be looked at, and I have done nothing... I can't see the pictures of orchids, in which is the reason I visit that forum...



Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Why make Heather tell us when you started the thread??



I didn't know Heather knew the reason (because I don't)... 

-Pat


----------



## Mahon (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather said:


> Oh, Patrick. You just aren't very good at playing innocent. Learn from your mistakes, dear.



   Now I am completely confused! 

-Pat


----------



## Heather (Nov 21, 2006)

*Quiz*



Heather said:


> Way to avoid my question, Patrick.



Let's see...can anyone else on this forum identify the question I posed for Mahon which is embedded within this thread?
First person with the correct answer (question!) wins a nice glass plant mister.


----------



## Mahon (Nov 21, 2006)

Is it the one about TADD?

-Pat

PS: The answer is 'yes'


----------



## Heather (Nov 21, 2006)

Mahon said:


> Is it the one about TADD?
> 
> -Pat
> 
> PS: The answer is 'yes'



Oooh! look at you!!! You may have just won yourself a nice glass plant mister! Congratulations!!!! 

Of course, I will be awaiting Tadd's response before I ship...

(ps - You just proved my point, darling. )


----------



## Mahon (Nov 21, 2006)

...Naw, you don't have to send it to me... 

-Pat


----------



## Mark (Nov 21, 2006)

This is nice. It's like practice for spending time with the family I'm not visiting this Thanksgiving.


----------



## Heather (Nov 21, 2006)

Ha! Nice Shady....see the "Did I make a mistake" thread....


'Tis the season, Love. :wink:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 21, 2006)

Mark said:


> This is nice. It's like practice for spending time with the family I'm not visiting this Thanksgiving.



:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Nov 22, 2006)

FWIW, Tadd did let me know that he received three plants from you, Pat. 
I'm glad to finally put that headache to rest.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2006)

oke: Heather, what's a glass plant?


----------



## Rick (Nov 22, 2006)

Mahon said:


> I just got banned from the SOF...:rollhappy: the wierd thing is; I haven't posted anything on a site for a long time, just been reading... no reason specified for the ban either...
> 
> -Pat



Took you long enoughoke: oke:


----------



## gonewild (Nov 22, 2006)

NYEric said:


> oke: Heather, what's a glass plant?


And why would you want to mist it?


----------



## nyorchids (Nov 22, 2006)

dont feel bad pat i was banned also as were 1/2 of the slipertalk community:rollhappy:


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 25, 2006)

i know why too...


----------



## Mahon (Nov 25, 2006)

Forgot to update, I finally got the reason... 

Don't want to go into details, as I do not want to ruin his reputation on the forum or anywhere, but a very well known grower and I made a trade. I traded 2 Paph. for 2 Phrag. besseae. He wanted to trade back, in which he offered me illegal Paphiopedilum... I wrote a letter to him, in which I did not want dealings with his illegal plants, and if his plants come to my door, they will not be accepted. He has been lying to many people (including Cal Dodson), but that is alright. I have everything written down, and his admittance to having illegal orchids.

-Pat


----------



## nyorchids (Nov 25, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> i know why too...


if you are refering to me i know also.


----------



## Heather (Nov 25, 2006)

Mahon said:


> Forgot to update, I finally got the reason...
> 
> Don't want to go into details, as I do not want to ruin his reputation on the forum or anywhere, but a very well known grower and I made a trade. I traded 2 Paph. for 2 Phrag. besseae. He wanted to trade back, in which he offered me illegal Paphiopedilum... I wrote a letter to him, in which I did not want dealings with his illegal plants, and if his plants come to my door, they will not be accepted. He has been lying to many people (including Cal Dodson), but that is alright. I have everything written down, and his admittance to having illegal orchids.
> 
> -Pat



Not quite the spin I heard....


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 25, 2006)

nyorchids said:


> if you are refering to me i know also.



nope...


----------



## bench72 (Nov 25, 2006)

Are Paph virens and Paph javanicum illegal in the USA?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 25, 2006)

bench72 said:


> Are Paph virens and Paph javanicum illegal in the USA?



That would depend on if they were wild collected and if those wild collected plants came into the country legally.

Both have been available legally for quite a few years.

Jon


----------



## Mahon (Nov 25, 2006)

Heather said:


> Not quite the spin I heard....



Very interesting that no one here knows the situation, and who has the documenation... I was offered illegal plants for a trade back. I did not want illegal plants that he offered, so I wrote a letter. I have not heard a reply back from him either. Strange. 

-PM


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 27, 2006)

Mahon said:


> Very interesting that no one here knows the situation, and who has the documenation... I was offered illegal plants for a trade back. I did not want illegal plants that he offered, so I wrote a letter. I have not heard a reply back from him either. Strange.
> 
> -PM



Typically in a trade back...you get the plants from the previous trade back so it's like the trade never happened. So are you saying you didn't want your plants back because you knew them to be illegal?

Jon


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 27, 2006)

Mahon, you are a liar. 

I am telling you, the end of your bull has come. I hope when you grow up, you will learn how to deal with others like a responsible adult.


----------



## Heather (Nov 27, 2006)

Personally Patrick, I think you should change your user title to "little boy who cries wolf".


----------



## Mahon (Nov 27, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Typically in a trade back...you get the plants from the previous trade back so it's like the trade never happened. So are you saying you didn't want your plants back because you knew them to be illegal?
> 
> Jon



Jon,

This is not it. See, when you deal with someone who discussed sending me illegal plants, I want NOTHING to do with it. That is all. No plants.

-Pat


----------



## Mahon (Nov 27, 2006)

Cannonball said:


> Mahon, you are a liar.
> 
> I am telling you, the end of your bull has come. I hope when you grow up, you will learn how to deal with others like a responsible adult.



I still do not know you, perhaps you should post your true name. I have a letter that offered me "illegal" plants, not my plants back. Perhaps you need to just shut the hell up.

-PM


----------



## Heather (Nov 27, 2006)

Mahon said:


> I still do not know you, perhaps you should post your true name. I have a letter that offered me "illegal" plants, not my plants back. Perhaps you need to just shut the hell up.
> 
> -PM



Patrick. Did you read my last message? You've cried wolf one too many times. We know the other side of the story, and we don't believe you. You've been caught deceiving people too many times. 

Just give it up. Are you really still enjoying being here? You're skating on *extremely* thin ice.

Sometimes, it is a good idea to just say, "I'm done here" and move along.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 27, 2006)

Patrick,

Does it bother you more that you don't know who I am, or that I know what you have done, and I am not afraid to speak the truth about you?

You are a liar. You lie about sending people plants, or payment for plants, that you have negotiated to send them in good faith. The plants/payment only appear when people reveal your deceptions.

You lie about your accomplishments in the orchid community, falsely inflating yourself to the level of taxonomist and conservator. 

And worst of all you lie to yourself that there is nothing wrong with your behavior. 

Call me your conscience Patrick, I know you to the core and it drives you insane.


----------



## Mahon (Nov 27, 2006)

Cannonball said:


> Patrick,
> 
> Does it bother you more that you don't know who I am, or that I know what you have done, and I am not afraid to speak the truth about you?
> 
> ...



Honestly, you don't drive me insane. I find this quite amusing. 

Please point out all my lies to the orchid community. Better yet, deny all of my works. You don't know who I am, nor what I do. 

And let me say these final words to you: YOU'RE BOTHERING ME

-PM


----------



## Mahon (Nov 27, 2006)

Heather said:


> Patrick. Did you read my last message? You've cried wolf one too many times. We know the other side of the story, and we don't believe you. You've been caught deceiving people too many times.
> 
> Just give it up. Are you really still enjoying being here? You're skating on *extremely* thin ice.
> 
> Sometimes, it is a good idea to just say, "I'm done here" and move along.



Heather,

I am "skating on thin ice"? Is it because you just have been proven wrong? (again). 

I have never done this "cry out wolf" thing too many times. You actually don't know the other side of the story, because you would know what is being done. End of subject. Drop it. (and yes "cannonball", I am quoting just like Braem)

-PM


----------

